# Villager House not changing after move?



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 12, 2020)

So I've had Wolfgang move in from amiibo/campsite. He took over Beardo's plot. I time travelled forward to have the move happen faster but

it looks like Wolfgang just moved into Beardos home? The exterior is the same and I cannot tell if the two of them just have nearly identical house exteriors or if the game just...kept the orignal house that was there.  The interior is fine, it is Wolfgang's. Wolfgang is just vibing around my island, no issue there either. 

Hoping someone here has an answer. 

Am I just silly? Do they have the same house exterior? 
Is it a thing?  Is that a known bug?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 12, 2020)

This could be the villager glitch where a villager will move in but the exterior and interior won't change, that's unfortunate I think the only way to fix this is to boot Wolfgang


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 13, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> This could be the villager glitch where a villager will move in but the exterior and interior won't change, that's unfortunate I think the only way to fix this is to boot Wolfgang


the interior did change though, at least, when he was moving in it was his wallpaper and his flooring, not beardo's 

also just to be sure, theres no rotating required in new horizons, right? like I dont have to cycle through 16+ villagers in order to have wolfgang back if boot him?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 13, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> the interior did change though, at least, when he was moving in it was his wallpaper and his flooring, not beardo's
> 
> also just to be sure, theres no rotating required in new horizons, right? like I dont have to cycle through 16+ villagers in order to have wolfgang back if boot him?


Yes there is no 16 villager cycle so you can boot him and than invite him back right away, also I have no idea if they have the same exterior but I can check for you!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 13, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Yes there is no 16 villager cycle so you can boot him and than invite him back right away, also I have no idea if they have the same exterior but I can check for you!


I just need a picture of Wolfgang's house from someone else's game and it would confirm if its the correct one or not haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

oof just found what Wolfgang' house is supposed to look like. yeah this  boy is bugged.... damnit. D: 

will cycling him out even work though? like will the new villager ALSO have beardo's house?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Is moving wolfgang's house not good enough to have the exterior of the building reset and fix itself? considering a move is kind of a soft 'reset' ?


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 13, 2020)

Update. Moving the house didn't do anything. i'll leave it as is for now because I can interact with wolfgang and everything, he's there, it's just the wrong house exterior but that's minor. I'll wait and see if they patch it. ;w;


----------



## John Wick (Apr 13, 2020)

So the original two houses never change?

I haven't started it yet and just want to know how to get rid of the original houses.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 13, 2020)

I’ve had this issue with a house! It’s believed to happen due to TTing backwards when a villager first moves in, but I don’t know! Nothing has fixed it yet for me, but the exterior isn’t so bad on mine, and it didn’t seem worth the risk trying to readopt the villager


----------



## gelfling (Apr 13, 2020)

this happened to me too on my first island, i'm pretty sure its a time travelling glitch. i tried moving merrys house and everything to get it to her actual exterior but it was stuck as curts so i guess we'll have to wait and see if nintendo fix it


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 13, 2020)

I've heard this is related to TT'ing.

I've moved in 5  amiibos now and all of them got new houses (not TT'ing)


----------



## LatenDale (Apr 13, 2020)

From what I understand, this happens most frequently when using time travel to go backwards during the move in process before the old house is demolished into a sold plot - you avoid the issue going forwards day by day to ensure the old house is demolished, then the new one is built.


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 13, 2020)

My friend had this same problem when she TT’ed - as others are saying, it’s an unfortunate time travel glitch.  It’s because the game doesn’t recognize that the old house is demolished if you skip the days when it’s supposed to be demolished.


----------



## bbdo (Apr 14, 2020)

The same just happened to me, hopefully it's something Nintendo can fix!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 14, 2020)

ooh okay well thanks guys! now that I know I can probably fix it haha


----------

